# 2nd rod pics & questions



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey guys finished the butt section of my 2nd rod and wanted to share. I still need to put flex coat on it. I also wondered if anyone on here or local store could print a text decal? I would be happy to pay for it.

Is pro wrap thread ok, good, or crap. Who makes the best thread?

Last I have heard of the rod room or something similar. Do the sell blanks or just build rods? Where are they located?

Pic









Thank Joe


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

Kathy and Kelly can get you about anything you need they also have a large supply on hand (Rod Room)
I myself have had trouble with the Pro Wrap on several spools in the past. I'll leave it at that so as not to beat down a new product, I use mostly large cone spools but I still find I need a certain color from time to time and a cone would just sit around and collect dust, I have found Bullard to make a really nice thread in a large assortment of colors with little color lost. My Metallics I use Fish Hawks, you can really pull their thread tight without it separating
I look forward to seeing pic's of your finished rod

Tom


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info Tom. 

I will have to make a trip over to the rod room I would like to play with some blanks before I buy them.

Joe


----------

